# Enrollment Question



## Ilovetrains (Jul 9, 2007)

I purchased tickets for late this summer to ride amtrak from Toledo to Emeryville and then from Portland back to Toledo  . I purchased these tickets in January of 2007.

I just enrolled in AGR program this month (July 2007). If when I pick these tickets up in Toledo I given them my AGR member ID, will I receive points for this trip even though I was not a AGR member when I purchased the tickets but I will be member when I travel?

Additional Question:

There are four people traveling in my group but my name is the first listed and I used my credit card to book the tickets. Will I be rewared with the points or will they be distributed among the group. None of the other group members are AGR members.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 9, 2007)

Ilovetrains,

If I were you I would call up Amtrak and have the agent add your AGR number before you get to the station. I've met a few agents who don't like to add the number if they are busy.

But otherwise, yes, the agent should add the number as long as you tell him before he prints the tickets that you need to add it.

Even if something goes wrong and it's not on there, it is still possible to get the points, but it will require more effort on your part since you'll have to mail in copies of your ticket stubs later.

As for the other's in the group, you will only get points for your ticket. You cannot earn points for other travelers, even if you paid for the tickets. They would have to join AGR in order to get points for those other tickets. Otherwise, no one gets points for those other three tickets.

It is for that reason, always a good idea when booking a sleeper to make sure that you give your name and number first, so that you will get the points for both your rail fare and the price of the room. The sleeper charges always go on the first name listed in the reservation, unless you are booking more than one room.


----------



## gswager (Jul 9, 2007)

You can add more points if you are enrolling AGR credit card. Unfortunately, Bank of America bought MBNA and decided to discontinue the reward program. Good news that the AGR company has found the credit card company which I forget what's its name. Unfortunately, it won't be coming out until this fall. Bank of America ended it last May and other company will start using it. That's few months of no points for credit card program! Ouch! h34r:


----------

